
Senate Passes Music Modernization Act - valiant-comma
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/18/17876660/senate-passes-music-modernization-act
======
wahern
Wow.

    
    
      Mitch Glazier, the president of the Recording Industry
      Association of America (RIAA), said in a statement: “As
      legendary band the Grateful Dead once said in an iconic pre
      1972 song, ‘what a long strange trip it’s been.’ It’s been
      an epic odyssey, and we’re thrilled to almost be at our
      destination.
    

That took some real chutzpah to quote the Grateful Dead, a band who's success
was predicated on bootleg recordings, and one of who's band members founded
the EFF, which adamantly opposes extending additional copyrights to pre-1972
material. Given the open and contentious debate surrounding music copyrights,
I doubt it was a coincidence.

